# Fish?



## overseaer (Aug 14, 2008)

what type of fish is this


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Did you catch that in fresh water? Looks almost like a Goggleye. (Rock Bass)


----------



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that it is a jouvenile goliath grouper. Saw one on a shoreline a couple of weeks ago out of Rockport. Pretty cool.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Small Grouper I do not know what type though.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

I would say baby grouper too, hard to say what kind. Maybe a jewfish i have caught fish like that at the freeport jetties


----------



## overseaer (Aug 14, 2008)

Caught it in the POC area with some Mangroves, have heard some people saying they have caught a few Gag Grouper mixed with the Mangroves so thought maybe that's what it was.


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Have yall caught jews of more substantial size out of freeport, galveston?


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

I have caught and seen jews diving in offshore of freeport saw one a bunch of times at the same dive spot. I hear there are some big ones on the vancover.


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

oh yea some of them were huge


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

I caught a 280 pounder off of Marco Island FL. 

Actually they protected the fish too long and now they are a nuisance. Like sharks sometimes are. We were permit fishing and we would loose 1 out of 3 to the jews.


----------



## backlash99 (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like a juvenile Goliath Grouper.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Caught several Gag's at San Louis Pass and back in Cold Pass this time last year while flounder fishing around docks and shoreline.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is a pic of one my buddy caught at the SLP Pier last SEP.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Captain Kyle said:


> Actually they protected the fish too long and now they are a nuisance. Like sharks sometimes are.


have you ever thought that maybe to the fish, you're a nuisance.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

They are catch and release only from what i heard, they get huge!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

my guess is it is a baby grouper but not a jewfish as the fins are not rounded


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

*Sounds like.........*

Someone needs to go fishing!! Just messing with ya! :rotfl: Also, to answer your question and I hope I speak for all fisher type people....NO!

Drifter



mastercylinder said:


> have you ever thought that maybe to the fish, you're a nuisance.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

That's a baby goliath ( the fish formerly known as jewfish). Very cool catch.


----------



## perryo (Nov 15, 2006)

It's not a baby Goliath. It's a baby Comb Grouper. Check it out on fishbase.com. Had one in my aquarium last year until it got to big and let it go.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

looks like a grouper!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Looks like a baby Goliath to me.


----------



## hp181san (Jul 3, 2008)

looks like either a juvenile gag or warsaw. hard to tell


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The fish is a marbled grouper


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Gag or Black grouper.
At the POC jetties at this time of year they like to park in between the rocks and dash out and nail your bait then run back into the rocks and cut you off. But these were larger around 10-15 inches.


----------

